# Reihenfolge der WoW Bücher



## Niaoo (18. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann mir jemand sagen in welcher Reihenfolge man die WoW Bücher lesen sollte? Leider findet man im Netz verschiedene Aussagen.

Kennt sich damit jemand aus ?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## sharthakan (18. April 2013)

Denke mal, diese Reihenfolge sollte passen 
So habe ICH die Bücher "verschlungen"


----------



## Xidish (18. April 2013)

Moin,

hier, findest Du eine Auswahl der Bücher - geordnet nach Erscheinungsdatum. 

edit: Als ich dies schrieb, wa r der Post über mir noch nicht da.


----------



## Niaoo (18. April 2013)

Vielen Dank an euch.


----------



## KilJael (20. April 2013)

Leider fehlen in der Liste zum einen die Comics, zum anderen ist sie nicht vollzählig, daJaina Proudmoore: Tides of War und Vol'Jin (ok, das kommt erst noch) fehlen


----------



## Yaglan (9. Mai 2013)

Die Bücher nach erscheinungs Termin zu lesen ist aber leider die Chronologische reihenfolge.
Da Käme als erstes

Aufstieg der Horde
Spielt zeitlich vor Warcraft 1

Der Letzte Wächter
Spielt Zeitlich bei Warcraft 1

Strom der Dunkelheit
Spielt Zeitlich bei Warcraft 2

Jenseits des Dunklen Portals
Spiel Zeitlich an Warcraft 2 Addon

Der Tag des Drachen 
Spielt zwiechen Warcraft 2 und 3

Die Krieg der Ahnen Trilogie
Forsetzung von Tag des Drachen.

Teufelskries 
Spielt vor WoW

Dann gibt es noch Lord der Clans und Arthas.

Lord der Klans beschreibt den Werdegang von Thrall
Und Arthas den werdegang von Arthas


Dann gibt es Bücher die ich noch nicht gelesen habe die ich daher nicht zu Ordnen kann. Das Wäre nacht des Drachen. Und Sturmgrim.

Dann haben wir Bücher die Lückenfüller sind. 
Das wäre 

Weltenbeben. Spielt Zwiechen WOTLK und den Cataclysmus
Wolfherz spielt vor dem kurz vorm anfang vom Cataklysmus bis zum anfang.
Thrall spiel glaube ich den Twilighthammer Kult ab also um auch die Drachenseele betreten zu können.


----------



## Xidish (12. Juni 2013)

@ gelöschten Post^^ -> /reported

Bitte keine Links zu Goldseller-Seiten!


----------



## Derulu (12. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Bitte keine Links zu Goldseller-Seiten!



Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen.


----------

